# Alice "Through the Looking Glass" 2011



## The Halloween Lady

Here is a link to my 2011 Pictures. I totally changed my theme from last years Carn_Evil_ To this years: *Alice "Through the Looking Glass".*

I would to thank Rahnefan and Niblique71 for their fabulous mushroom threads, Buckaneerbabe for her help with the haunted chess set, Bobzilla and his creepy vine tutorial, Allen H for his human pelts how to, as well as Ghostess and Vlad for their inspirational daisy/death flowers. 
*A very special thanks to Vlad who went above and beyond with his help, advice, and comic relief!

Pics link.
https://picasaweb.google.com/107153005752085061689/AliceThroughTheLookingGlass2011?authkey=Gv1sRgCJqwmcTo-P7W1QE&feat=email#

Here is a link to my soundtrack.


----------



## Joiseygal

You put so much thought and work into this display and it shows. Great job on the detail and the overall display.


----------



## Headless

I agree - great pics - well done!!!


----------



## Dixie

Wow, I can't believe how much detail went into all of that, and soooo much hard work! I don't even know how to pick out my favorite thing, because I like so much of it!!! That is really amazing, thank you for showing!


----------



## ouizul1

Excellent!! You did good. ...real good.

Proves how paying attention to the smaller details, not just the bigger props, pays off big.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

WOW!!!!!! Awesome! Awesome! Awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I really love this re-imagining of Alice in Wonderland. In many ways, the original tale itself is about a girl trapped in a nightmare, and your props and settings bring that aspect of it to life.

Oh, and "wow!".


----------



## DeathTouch

Some really nice work here.


----------



## Vlad

My pleasure of course. And I already saw the pics and wowed over them. Ixnay on the orystay lol


----------



## Jaybo

I'm really digging your trees and the checkered walkway. We wanted to do a few trees this year, but just ran out of time and energy. I love how your display envelops the TOT as the enter the front gate. How many did you have that stopped in their tracks and just stared?

Great job!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Joiseygal said:


> You put so much thought and work into this display and it shows. Great job on the detail and the overall display.


Joisey, thanks for your kind words. My husband would disagree about the details, he thinks I go over board. BTW - I'll be "borrowing" some of your Bloodcrest Manor details next year.



Headless said:


> I agree - great pics - well done!!!


Thanks Headless. Your BOOrongarook pics are pretty cool too!



Dixie said:


> Wow, I can't believe how much detail went into all of that, and soooo much hard work! I don't even know how to pick out my favorite thing, because I like so much of it!!! That is really amazing, thank you for showing!


Thanks for taking the time to look through it all. I have yet to master night pics, which is why there are so few. Dixie, you did a great job on Nickols Manor. I love Jack and Henry! Your night shots are really nice as well.



ouizul1 said:


> Excellent!! You did good. ...real good.
> Proves how paying attention to the smaller details, not just the bigger props, pays off big.


Thanks Ouizul. You did good, real good on your Foam Tongues and Wings project! I would love a lesson on wing building!



CreeepyCathy said:


> WOW!!!!!! Awesome! Awesome! Awesome!


Thanks Cathy!!! You are most definitely my Halloween BFF! As always your 2011 haunt was perfect... well except for the Luke incident! BTW - Looks like we have the same idea for next years haunt. We will need to get together.



RoxyBlue said:


> I really love this re-imagining of Alice in Wonderland. In many ways, the original tale itself is about a girl trapped in a nightmare, and your props and settings bring that aspect of it to life.
> Oh, and "wow!".


Roxy, I chose this years theme to tease my sister in law. She was a designer for Disney and did Alice for Halloween last year... super cute, pretty, and sweet. YUK!!! So I decided to give her a little lesson on Halloween. 
I really liked your animated wolf, or was that Koda?



DeathTouch said:


> Some really nice work here.


Thank you very much. BTW - In looking through your pics it looks like you had an encounter with Alice too.



Vlad said:


> My pleasure of course. And I already saw the pics and wowed over them. Ixnay on the orystay lol


Vlad, My lips are sealed! :smoking:  



Jaybo said:


> I'm really digging your trees and the checkered walkway. We wanted to do a few trees this year, but just ran out of time and energy. I love how your display envelops the TOT as the enter the front gate. How many did you have that stopped in their tracks and just stared?
> Great job!


Probably the same sort of reaction you get with Sam! Thanks you for your kind comments.


----------



## psyko99

Simply amazing. You sure went all out.


----------



## niblique71

Wow!! Your display was Incredible!! A total Fantasy-land with such a spooky twist. Much appreciation for the acknowlegement on the fungi, However, Rahnefan is the original creator of the "Evil Mushrooms".

I really liked the endless Rabbit hole... Cool take on the bottomless tunnel  And I loved all of the oversized arachnids and flowers. Those Trees are AMAZING!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Halloween Lady, WOW! You can't see me, but I am bowing right now...seriously, you have such TALENT! I love the whole concept and everything that YOU MADE! It is incredible. I am just totally blown away. Thank you for sharing and the awesome photos. Now, there is a new bar that is set.....I will have to become better at everything that I do. Thank you for making everybody become better haunters. (the devil is in the details.....)


----------



## The Halloween Lady

psyko99 said:


> Simply amazing. You sure went all out.


Thank you psyko. From the looks of your 2011 album, so did you. I loved your cemetery and your witch shack is fabulous.



niblique71 said:


> Wow!! Your display was Incredible!! A total Fantasy-land with such a spooky twist. Much appreciation for the acknowledgment on the fungi, However, Rahnefan is the original creator of the "Evil Mushrooms".
> I really liked the endless Rabbit hole... Cool take on the bottomless tunnel  And I loved all of the over sized arachnids and flowers. Those Trees are AMAZING!


Niblique, your very welcome. Your thread helped me out a lot!!! I really liked the organic quality your shrooms have.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Halloween Lady, WOW! You can't see me, but I am bowing right now...seriously, you have such TALENT! I love the whole concept and everything that YOU MADE! It is incredible. I am just totally blown away. Thank you for sharing and the awesome photos. Now, there is a new bar that is set.....I will have to become better at everything that I do. Thank you for making everybody become better haunters. (the devil is in the details.....)


Pumpkin you have made me blush. Your pics are nothing to sneeze at I might add! You have some mad make up skills there gf!!!


----------



## jdubbya

This looks like a movie set! Can't add much to what's already been said. The detail is incredible. You see so many haunts and displays here that it's hard to pick a favorite. Yours ranks right up there! Just beautiful!


----------



## Drago

Love your detailing, planning to do trees this year and got to say those look incredible.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Wow! What a cool haunt and who doesn't love Alice?! Such a cool theme. I love the walkway trees and the checkered walkway itself was really great, great job!


----------



## Dixie

I thought you might get a kick out of this - last night it was very late.... Jaybo and I were trying to get to sleep, and couldnt. 

Out of no where he says, "So, you saw Halloween Lady's trees, right?" 
I was like, "oh yeah, those were definitely cool"
"and the skulls" 
"Yep, those were really creepy, with the textures and the skulls"
"and you saw the floor?"
"OH MAN, that floor... how cool was that. That one shot with the trees and the floor and the gate, oh man"...

Then we proceeded to take apart just about everything we had seen, and ohhh and ahhhh over it. That's probably why I couldnt pick a favorite earlier, it was more of an entire discussion, rather than just a post! Anyways, just thought you would like to know about the comments you get that aren't necessarily left as a post


----------



## The Halloween Lady

jdubbya said:


> This looks like a movie set! Can't add much to what's already been said. The detail is incredible. You see so many haunts and displays here that it's hard to pick a favorite. Yours ranks right up there! Just beautiful!


Thanks jdubbya, Thanks looking and taking the time to comment, especially since I know you had already seen these. You know how much I love Eerie Manor. It is one of the most realistic and well thought out cemeteries I have seen. I agree with an earlier post about how creepy your zombies are. You aren't sure if they are a prop, or somebody waiting to scare you! Have a great Thanksgiving. You guys must be beyond the moon with excitement waiting for your boys!!!



Drago said:


> Love your detailing, planning to do trees this year and got to say those look incredible.


Thanks for your nice comments Drago. Good luck with your trees, they are a really fun project. I can't wait to see them.



FRIGHTGUY said:


> Wow! What a cool haunt and who doesn't love Alice?! Such a cool theme. I love the walkway trees and the checkered walkway itself was really great, great job!


Well thank you FRIGHTGUY! It was fun to day dream about and then do.



Dixie said:


> I thought you might get a kick out of this - last night it was very late.... Jaybo and I were trying to get to sleep, and couldn't.
> Out of no where he says, "So, you saw Halloween Lady's trees, right?"
> I was like, "oh yeah, those were definitely cool"
> "and the skulls"
> "Yep, those were really creepy, with the textures and the skulls"
> "and you saw the floor?"
> "OH MAN, that floor... how cool was that. That one shot with the trees and the floor and the gate, oh man"...
> Then we proceeded to take apart just about everything we had seen, and ohhh and ahhhh over it. That's probably why I couldn't pick a favorite earlier, it was more of an entire discussion, rather than just a post! Anyways, just thought you would like to know about the comments you get that aren't necessarily left as a post


Dixie that is a total hoot that we were on each others pages at the same time! Thank you for leaving this message. It really meant a lot!!! I have often wondered if people talk about the projects they have seen. I know I do, but I am probably over analytical and talk waaay too much... at least that's what my husband tells me.  BTW - you know you much I loved your pics this year too!!! Your obelisk is fantastic.


----------



## halloween71

Just amazing work as I have said before!!


----------



## matrixmom

Everything looks fantastic ...you took an idea and made it very unique and original! You definitely are an artist. Ok I must say, the bathroom kinda freaked me out......


----------



## The Halloween Lady

halloween71 said:


> Just amazing work as I have said before!!


Thanks again Sheila! Halloween is a lot of fun isn't it? I really have enjoyed your albums too! It is fun to see how your pics had changed from last year to this year!



matrixmom said:


> Everything looks fantastic ...you took an idea and made it very unique and original! You definitely are an artist. Ok I must say, the bathroom kinda freaked me out......


Matrix thank you for taking the time to look and leave such kind comments. I have to tell you how the bathroom came to be. I started throwing Halloween parties for my kids many years ago. At one party I got a kick out of watching my children's friends freak out about the bathroom. The girls would squeal and shriek and refuse to go alone. So, each year I kept trying to make it creepier and creepier so I might continue to get the same response. Fast forward several years, we added an adult party to our festivities. What do ya know, adults had the same response. Only they took pictures too! (kind of weird) So... it has become the room I really try hard to go _over the top _with. 
Now people always ask what I have in store for the bathroom.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

*Soundtrack for Alice "Through the looking Glass" 2011*

I decided to add the soundtrack we made for our _Alice "Through the looking Glass" 2011_ haunt.
It is uber long. It was designed to be played outside on a continuous loop. You'll get the over all gist after a minute or two. I would have added it earlier but I only now figured out how to do this.

Who says you can't teach an old broad new tricks?


----------



## BrotherMysterio

The Halloween Lady said:


> Here is a link to my 2011 Pictures. I totally changed my theme from last years Carn_Evil_ To this years: *Alice "Through the Looking Glass".*
> 
> Pics link.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/107153...011?authkey=Gv1sRgCJqwmcTo-P7W1QE&feat=email#
> 
> Here is a link to my soundtrack.


That stuff is just _soooooooo wrooong_ on so many levels!!

*GENIUS!!!!*

Btw, any pics of Carn_Evil_?


----------



## beelce

HOLY CRAP...!!!! I just found this thread........HLady your haunt is GREAT...!! Love how the theme goes on and on inside and outside your house........those trees are just too much..VERY NICE WORK...!!


----------



## cerinad

Wow, I really like your set up and your whole theme..you definetly put in a lot of work, very well done!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel

I am so very impressed with the creativity you have!! WoW. My daughters loved it!!


----------



## Hairazor

What imagination. Like, like!


----------



## lunchinn

Love the Alice theme and thinking about doing it this year. Your pics are great. How did you make the rabbit hole?


----------



## Ramonadona

I sooo agree with everyone! Amazing, fantastic, and awesome! Can you tell me though...how did you get the spiders attached to the house???? I was thinking about having a huge spider on the house but not sure how to attach...without making the hubby mad. lol.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Thank Ramonadonas. I just attached them with fishing line, easy cheesy.


----------



## scourge999

Holy Moly! That is just amazing! I would love to see in person. Beautiful.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Thanks scourge! Feel free to drop by any Halloween!


----------



## Ramonadona

The Halloween Lady said:


> Thank Ramonadonas. I just attached them with fishing line, easy cheesy.


Now, why didn't I THINK OF THAT?! Thanks! Keep up the great work, you've inspired me!


----------



## Spooky1

I love the whole feel of your haunt. Beautiful job on the Alice theme. I really like the tree gate you have.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Thanks for your kind words Spooky1. They are much appreciated!


----------



## Cat_Bones

That's incredible I love everything especially the skeleton flamingos!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Thank you kindly Cat_Bones. I wish I could say I mad them,because I can't imagine they would too terribly difficult. But I was getting low on time and was cutting corners everywhere I could.


----------



## graveyardmaster

WOW!!!! the halloween lady you have put alot of hard work into that huh!! that is friggin awesome,can i say you are very talented huh!!! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Your screen name fits you well - I am utterly blown away. I love the skinned rabbit. One question, did you make or buy the gas mask on the caterpillar. If you made it, how?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I've looked at this one a few times for inspiration. I think it's one of the best carry-throughs of a theme ever! Nice work.


----------



## Regions Beyond

Extremely impressive display and love all the detail work! Brilliant execution of the Wonderland ideas using 'typical' decorations, and the custom made trees and mushrooms and the skull flowers are lovely. Great stuff.


----------



## Acid PopTart

Fantastic! I love Alice in Wonderland... got hired by a magazine to put my twist on Wonderland for a fashion editorial and had so much fun with it. I think you did a fabulous interpretation here, I love the outside props especially. Those giant flowers remind me of how they decorated for the after hours party for Tim Burton in NYC. He had just completed Alice in Wonderland I believe and was opening the Burton exhibit at MOMA. There were big huge flowers, giant topiaries and gorgeous oversized chairs everywhere that I wanted to steal. I settled for drinking as much of their free booze as possible.


----------



## doggieshop

Awesome Job! Thinking of doing something similar this year for my haunt.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Hey, thank you very much you guys. I really appreciate the kind words more than you know!!!!! As much as I love to doing it for my family and friends, there is nothing quite like getting praise from your peers. 
Lord Homicide I made the mushroom and caterpillar but bought the gas mask. I bought it at a Army/Navy store. It was damaged so I got a great deal on it.


----------



## Lunatic

Fabulous haunt Halloween Lady! Really nice.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Lunatic, thanks for taking the time to look and leave such a nice message.


----------

